# Static and dynamic



## Mostly Harmless (Oct 16, 2011)

Can someone please explain what these mean? In language I can actually understand? Because statements like 'Statics focus on properties and structures of things. Dynamics focus on movements and interactions of things' don't really make a whole lot of sense to me. Even with so called 'examples' like 'episodic view of reality' or whatever, it doesn't really give me a good picture of what the dichotomy actually entails. And how it manifests in the different types/IMs.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Static: focusing on what is there, what is present. 
"This is a picture with flowers on it."

Dynamic: focusing on where things are moving, what they can and will become, how things change.
"There used to be a picture of flowers on this wall. "


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Mostly Harmless said:


> Can someone please explain what these mean? In language I can actually understand? Because statements like 'Statics focus on properties and structures of things. Dynamics focus on movements and interactions of things' don't really make a whole lot of sense to me. Even with so called 'examples' like 'episodic view of reality' or whatever, it doesn't really give me a good picture of what the dichotomy actually entails. And how it manifests in the different types/IMs.


does this example explain it for you? Statics and dynamics - Wikisocion


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

Mostly Harmless said:


> Can someone please explain what these mean? In language I can actually understand? Because statements like 'Statics focus on properties and structures of things. Dynamics focus on movements and interactions of things' don't really make a whole lot of sense to me. Even with so called 'examples' like 'episodic view of reality' or whatever, it doesn't really give me a good picture of what the dichotomy actually entails. And how it manifests in the different types/IMs.



In super laymans terms:

Static = what it is.

Dynamic = cause/effect


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Monkey King said:


> In super laymans terms:
> 
> Static = what it is.
> 
> Dynamic = cause/effect


Lol I like how LIEs always manage to say what I say in less words.


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

Damn, I'm static as farkkk. I need to take information way out of context before I start to think about changes through time/space. This has also helped me to decide that my father is in fact ESTJ, and not ESTP.


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

-Ephemeral- said:


> Lol I like how LIEs always manage to say what I say in less words.


I just read your post. Frikkin hilarious! Wow, that's pretty cool. ahahaha


----------



## Tezcatlipoca (Jun 6, 2014)

Statics vs dynamics is like a series of photos capturing stills of a event vs. a movie. Another way of viewing it is if you look in the distance do you notice the mountain (stationary) or the flow of the clouds (dynamic). Another example might be looking at life as a grid or chessboard versus looking at it as a liquid (ie is the landscape fixed or is it influenced by the elements with it? On what scale(s)?).


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

I'd say as a static type, every event is kind of separated into large chunks. When I address an event, I'm addressing one of these chunks. 

I think that dynamic types break those chunks down and attach them to each other, and can jump seamlessly from one part of the event to another-- Backwards and forwards.

I think I've read that dynamic types also like to move things around in their environment, organize-- And static types generally do not. I'd say this is true. Once I'm settled in my spot, I don't like moving things around at all-- Waste of energy. What's here works fine.

Just some thoughts which might not correlate, but if true, may help to understand better.


----------

